# Can't stop faucet leak



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2010)

I have replaced the hot stem and valve seat on  my 50 year old Kohler bathroom faucet and it still leaks from the faucet. What else can be the problem?


----------



## Redwood (Feb 9, 2010)

If you did it right then it's time for a new faucet...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 9, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I have replaced the hot stem and valve seat on  my 50 year old Kohler bathroom faucet and it still leaks from the faucet. What else can be the problem?


Supposedly this should have fixed it.  See post #2.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2010)

Blackjack did you get it to stop?


----------

